# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Lino - novo iz Podravke

## Irchi

Danas sam dobila uzorke nove hrane Lino od Podravke koja će se uskoro početi prodavati( ili se već prodaje). Mi još ne krećemo s dohranom, ali kad krenemo mislimo početi s rižinom i kukuruznim pahuljicama, a upravo je to i sastav tih novih Lina. Nabrojat ću vam okuse i sastav pa da vas čujem. 
Sorry ako je netko već pisao o tome.

Na svakoj je bez obzira na okuse napomena da ne sadrže šećer, aditive, niti gluten te da imaju 7 vitamina, inulin-oligofruktozu, kalcij ili željezo (samo u kukuruzu), magnezij i da se pripremaju s mlijekom. Na svakoj je su i upute o 3 načina pripreme i to s dvotrećinskim mlijekom, s mlijekom i sa zamjenskim mlijekom.

*Riža s pet vrsta voća* ( od navršenih 6 mjeseci napomena na kutiji).
sastav: rižino brašno, fruktoza, inulin-oligofruktoza, voće 8%(jabuka, breskva, naranča , kruška, marelica), kalcijev laktat, magnezijev glukonat, vitamini (B1, B2, B6, C, E, folna kiselina i niacin) i kalijev jodat

*Kukuruz*  ( od navršenih 6 mjeseci napomena na kutiji).
sastav: kukuruzno brašno, maltodekdtrin, inulin-oligofruktoza, vitamini (B1, B2, B6, C, E, folna kiselina i niacin), željezo-II-sulfat i kalijev jodat

*Riža kukuruz*  ( od navršenih 6 mjeseci napomena na kutiji).
sastav: rižino brašno, kukuruzno brašno, inulin-oligofruktoza, maltodeksrin, kalcijev laktat, magnezijev glukonat, vitamini (B1, B2, B6, C, E, folna kiselina i niacin) i kalijev jodat

*Riža s bananom i jabukom*  ( od navršenih 6 mjeseci napomena na kutiji).
sastav: rižino brašno, banane 17 %, inulin-oligofruktoza, kalcijev laktat, magnezijev glukonat, vitamini (B1, B2, B6, C, E, folna kiselina i niacin) i kalijev jodat

----------


## zrinka

kako ne sadrze secer? a ove fruktoze i sl?

po meni, previse toga imaju u sastavu da bi s tim poceli dohranu...

ne znam....

bolje uzet nesto prirodnije   :Smile:  , bar cemo mi tako nastojati

----------


## dalmatinka

Ja im se veselim
al ne zbog klinaca ( moji ne vole nikakve kašice ) , nego zbog sebe  :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

ja sam vjerna medolinu i cokolinu   :Rolling Eyes:  

cijeli faks sam zavrsila hraneci se s tim a i danas mi je omiljena hrana tj medjuobrok 
a mislav ih opce ne voli   :Smile:

----------


## Irchi

Pa možda ne baš za sami početak dohrane, nego kasnije kad svi sastojci budu uvedeni u djetetovu prehranu.
I naravno da počinjem prirodnije i to  uz rižine i kukuruzne pahuljice prvo ide mrkva i jabuke iz domaćeg eko uzgoja.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam radije za običnu palentu, ne instant nego baš običnu dužekuhajuću palentu. Kao i za ostale čim domaćije inačice.

----------


## ludovik

Hi, mene zanima gdje se može kupiti ta dužekuhajuća palenta jer mi prijateljica uvijek nju spominje kao sjećanje iz djetinjstva (i kaže da je okus sasvim drukčiji od instant i da se jako dugo kuha).
Ovo, medolino i čokolino ne bih davala bebama baš zbog meda i čokolade, a fruktoza je voćni šećer (znači, nalazi se u voću), a kad se kaže da nema šećera misli se da nema _saharoze (onog šećera koji se dobije iz šećerne trske i šećerne repe - mi ga zovemo i kristalni šećer_ i to je onaj kojeg svi živi izbjegavaju...)...a kad daješ djetetu voće nema u njemu samo fruktoze, nego i glukoze i _saharoze_.

----------


## Sanja

Uh, Irchi, slažem se sa Zrinkom, previše je to sastojaka za početak dohrane. :/ 

S tim da mi uopće ne jedemo nikakve -lino kašice, štogod stajalo ispred tog -lina (_čoko, medo_ ili nešto deseto) i ništa nam ne fali.  :Smile:

----------


## trinity

> Hi, mene zanima gdje se može kupiti ta dužekuhajuća palenta jer mi prijateljica uvijek nju spominje kao sjećanje iz djetinjstva (i kaže da je okus sasvim drukčiji od instant i da se jako dugo kuha).


duzekuhajucu palentu samo nasli u bio ducanu, od 1kg, kuha se 20-ak minuta, odlicnog okusa, zbilja je bolja od instant

----------


## Elly

Hm, moja E nikad nije bila zaineresirana za razna _-lina_ (za razliku od mene, meni je Cokolino super za desert   :Laughing: ). 

Mislim da je bolji oblik pocetka dohrane taj da npr. skuhas par zlica integralne rize, pa u to dodas neko voce, mozes i sve zajedno zbledati da bude kasasto. To je moja E stvarno obozavala!

----------


## anchie76

Mislim da su ta sva -lina apsolutno PREslatka za pocetak dohrane.  Cokolino ima 43% secera.. vjerujem da ni druga lina nisu puno drugacija....

----------


## Poslid

Znam da nije za dohranu, ali neki dan sam kupila Čokolino namaz i moram reći da je fenomenalan. Mi smo inače kupovali samo Nutellu (znam, znam  :Embarassed:  ) jer su mi sve ostale imale okus pobojanog šećera, ali ovaj je još bolji.

----------


## makita

Dugokuhajuća palenta/pura-jel i mi to koristimo???
Ja ne kupujem instant nego obično pakiranje od 1 kg, pakirano kao brašno u papirnatu vrećicu. Isto tako i griz!

----------


## kinder

> Znam da nije za dohranu, ali neki dan sam kupila Čokolino namaz i moram reći da je fenomenalan. Mi smo inače kupovali samo Nutellu (znam, znam  ) jer su mi sve ostale imale okus pobojanog šećera, ali ovaj je još bolji.



zar i viky ? nama je on najbolji   :Mljac:

----------


## Irchi

Ovi novi Lino nemaju veze s onim kašica tipa nešto-lino i čine mi se puno zdravijima zbog svog sastava. Mislim da su bolje i u odnosu na neke kašice drugih proizvođača koje ljudi daju bebama, a imaju u sebi šećera i raznih drugih dodataka puno, puno bolje. Htjela sam zapravo čuti mišljenje onih koji koriste te kašice tipa **** (baby riža) i slično.

----------


## Nice

Ja sam luda za svim Lino  :D (nadam se da moj medo ipak ne bu na mene nego na svog tatu   :Grin:  )

Baš se veselim ovim novima   :Grin:  

A što se tiče šećera u ovim novima, pretpostavljam da to što piše na kutiji znači da nema dodanog (rafiniranog) šećera, već je to prirodni voćni šećer  :?  ili... ma glavno da nema ona umjetna sladila (to mi je odurno)

----------


## magriz

> Ovi novi Lino nemaju veze s onim kašica tipa nešto-lino i čine mi se puno zdravijima zbog svog sastava. Mislim da su bolje i u odnosu na neke kašice drugih proizvođača koje ljudi daju bebama, a imaju u sebi šećera i raznih drugih dodataka puno, puno bolje. Htjela sam zapravo čuti mišljenje onih koji koriste te kašice tipa **** (baby riža) i slično.


ja koristim milupine rižine pahuljice, F ih neće same s mlijekom, ali ako u njih uvalim malo voća ili ih stavim da zgusnu povrće, ok
od Lina sam mu probala dati kukuruzne, ali ih neće ni pod razno, čak ni zakamuflirane. istina, neće ni palentu... (tu je na mene   :Wink:  ) jedina moja zamjerka je što ih ne mogu zamiješati da nemaju grudica, tu mi je (kršitelj koda) bolja, inače je meni lono kukuruz čisto solidan...

----------


## Mamita

> Ja sam luda za svim Lino  :D (nadam se da moj medo ipak ne bu na mene nego na svog tatu   )
> 
> Baš se veselim ovim novima   
> 
> A što se tiče šećera u ovim novima, pretpostavljam da to što piše na kutiji znači da nema dodanog (rafiniranog) šećera, već je to prirodni voćni šećer  :?  ili... ma glavno da nema ona umjetna sladila (to mi je odurno)


inulin-oligofruktoza=umjetni zaslađivač

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> inulin-oligofruktoza=umjetni zaslađivač


 :? 
Inulin se vodenom ekstrakcijom dobiva iz cikorije, a oligofruktoza se dobiva iz inulina.

Svejedno, ne bih to dala djetetu. Čemu kaša od npr. rižinog brašna i 8% boktepitajkakvog voća, kad mogu skuhati integralnu rižu s domaćim voćem, glatko izmiksati i dati djetetu?

----------


## ludovik

Jel ta "dužekuhajuća palenta"  sitnije mljevena od instant palente (to je u stvari kukuruzni griz) koja se skuha za 3-4  min, odnosno, šta piše na pakiranju - jel to kukuruzno brašno, ima li toga u Billi, dm-u, Konzumu i šta točno piše da baš ne pitam tetu prodavačicu "jel imate dužekuhajuću..." .
Ovaj novi Lino asortiman Podravke nisam još vidjela i ako dobro razumijem to je nešto kao (kršitelj koda) kukuruzne ili rižine pahuljice (ja samo, recimo, njih koristila), a znam da i (kršitelj koda) ima takvo što.
Doduše, ne kužim razliku između npr. Rižolina i tog novog asortimana Podravke?

----------


## ninet

Ne bi valjda i voce kuhala?  :Razz:

----------


## Mamita

> Mamita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> inulin-oligofruktoza=umjetni zaslađivač
> 
> 
>  :? 
> Inulin se vodenom ekstrakcijom dobiva iz cikorije, a oligofruktoza se dobiva iz inulina.



a cikorija? iz oligofruktoze?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

cikorija il vodopija je biljka.

----------


## ninet

Ja mislim da mamita to zna (da se tako duhovito izrazim...)
 :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

hvala marta, ali ninet je u pravu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Nice

Sad ste me malo zbunile ?!!  :?   na kraju priče odoh ja saznati malo o oligofruktozi ..... :?

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> a cikorija? iz oligofruktoze?


Whatever  :Coffee:

----------


## Irchi

> Sad ste me malo zbunile ?!!  :?   na kraju priče odoh ja saznati malo o oligofruktozi ..... :?


Potpisujem.

----------


## LeeLoo

> Danas sam dobila uzorke nove hrane Lino od Podravke koja će se uskoro početi prodavati( ili se već prodaje). Mi još ne krećemo s dohranom, ali kad krenemo mislimo početi s rižinom i kukuruznim pahuljicama, a upravo je to i sastav tih novih Lina. Nabrojat ću vam okuse i sastav pa da vas čujem. 
> Sorry ako je netko već pisao o tome.
> 
> Na svakoj je bez obzira na okuse napomena da ne sadrže šećer, aditive, niti gluten te da imaju 7 vitamina, inulin-oligofruktozu, kalcij ili željezo (samo u kukuruzu), magnezij i da se pripremaju s mlijekom. Na svakoj je su i upute o 3 načina pripreme i to s dvotrećinskim mlijekom, s mlijekom i sa zamjenskim mlijekom.
> 
> *Riža s pet vrsta voća* ( od navršenih 6 mjeseci napomena na kutiji).
> sastav: rižino brašno, fruktoza, inulin-oligofruktoza, voće 8%(jabuka, breskva, naranča , kruška, marelica), kalcijev laktat, magnezijev glukonat, vitamini (B1, B2, B6, C, E, folna kiselina i niacin) i kalijev jodat
> 
> *Kukuruz*  ( od navršenih 6 mjeseci napomena na kutiji).
> ...


-a jel' se mogu nekako dobiti ti uzorci hrane?salju to samo tako?i mi bi to htjeli vidjet.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Evo npr. ovdje malo o inulinu i oligofruktozi
http://www.hrana.com/suplementi/probava.htm

----------


## Irchi

Ovo sam našla brzinskom pretragom. Tražim i dalje.

http://www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/n...fru_0313.shtml

----------


## Irchi

> -a jel' se mogu nekako dobiti ti uzorci hrane?salju to samo tako?i mi bi to htjeli vidjet.


Ma nisu to klasični uzorci. To sam dobila od sestre koja radi u trgovačkom lancu, a oni to dobiju prije nego se pojavi u prodaji. Mislim da ih već ima za kupiti (npr. Merkator ih spominje u letku za listopad).

----------


## bubimira

> Čemu kaša od npr. rižinog brašna i 8% boktepitajkakvog voća, kad mogu skuhati integralnu rižu s domaćim voćem, glatko izmiksati i dati djetetu?


Potpisujem!!!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Dužekuhajuću palentu smo nabavili u mlinu u Martinovom Selu na Grobniku, okolica Rijeke.

----------


## Mamita

nađoh i ja ovo:

Inulin je biljni polimer koji služi kao rezervni ugljikohidrat. Jeruzalemska artičoka (Heliantus tuberosus L.), cikorija (Cichorium intybus L.), maslačak (Taraxacum officinale Weber), dalija (Dahlia pinata Cav.), čičak (Arctium), scorzonera  (Scorzonera hispanica L.) i španjolska artičoka (Cynara cardunculus L.) nakupljaju velike količine inulina kao rezervnog ugljikohidrata. 


a piše još da se koristi kao zaslađivač.

e sad u kojoj je funkciji u frutolinu ja ne znam

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

I da ne dobijete grude - ta se palenta stavlja u hladnu vodu, ne vruću kao instant. 

I da, to je pura.

----------


## zrinka

pa zar nije pura i palenta isto?  :/ 

mi pura zovemo sve i instant i neinstant

----------


## zrinka

> mommy_plesačica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čemu kaša od npr. rižinog brašna i 8% boktepitajkakvog voća, kad mogu skuhati integralnu rižu s domaćim voćem, glatko izmiksati i dati djetetu?
> 
> 
> Potpisujem!!!


i da, potpisujem
pogotovo za bebe

----------


## iki

*Zrinka* s čime onda početi? Mislila sam rižine pahuljice od (kršitelj koda). Imaš li bolji izbor za savjetovat?
Jedino me srce boli šta ću propustit svekrove domaće jabuke koje su trenutno u opticaju....  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

pa sa svekrovim jabukama, blago ti se  :Smile: 

imaju rizine pahuljice ili sama riza u bio ducanima, pa mozes nju... 

ako svekar ima mrkvicu, mozes i s njom...

sto manje industrijski, to bolje....

----------


## ludovik

> Dužekuhajuću palentu smo nabavili u mlinu u Martinovom Selu na Grobniku, okolica Rijeke.


To mi nije pri ruci, ali sam jako zainteresirana (osobito što mi frendica stalno priča kako je to fenomenalno i ne može se usporediti s ovom instant palentom (iliti purom iliti žgancima, svejedno) pa mi treba informacija u kojem sa supermarketu ili dm-u može kupiti i kako prepoznati da ne zbrčkam sve na kraju :shock:

----------


## ludovik

> Dužekuhajuću palentu smo nabavili u mlinu u Martinovom Selu na Grobniku, okolica Rijeke.


To mi nije pri ruci, ali sam jako zainteresirana (osobito što mi frendica stalno priča kako je to fenomenalno i ne može se usporediti s ovom instant palentom (iliti purom iliti žgancima, svejedno) pa mi treba informacija u kojem sa supermarketu ili dm-u može kupiti i kako prepoznati da ne zbrčkam sve na kraju :shock:

----------


## yvet

Ja sam kupila Dini u Superkonzumu-nije nam fino.
A na kutiji piše:
Priprema obroka:
S dvotrećinskim mlijekom-kao mliječna kašica od 4. do 6. mjeseca
S mlijekom-kao mliječna kašica od 6. mjeseca
Sa zamjenskim mlijekom-kao mliječna kašica od 4. mjeseca!!!

----------


## ms. ivy

to piše??

može li netko poslikati kutiju da se to vidi i mailati?

----------


## ninet

I kad poslika i posalje da konacno zatvorimo topic posvecen krsitelju koda....  :Razz:

----------


## Foška

hm, mi probali kod prijateljice frutolino (s narančom) - voden je, nikakav (meni).  Mojoj curi fino (kad je krcat šećerom), a ima u sebi čini mi se 20ak% (običnog) mlijeka u prahu. To u usporedbi s Milupinim voćnim kašicama (s follow-on formulom su) ---- nebo i zemlja! Svaka čast za kupujmo hrvatsko, za Lino kalendar itd. itd., ali mi to ipak nećemo jesti

----------


## sabaleta

evo linka
Ne vidi se dobro što piše, ali vidi se nekakva 6ica.

----------


## ms. ivy

vidjela sam, tamo se ne vidi ovo:




> Priprema obroka:
> S dvotrećinskim mlijekom-kao mliječna kašica od 4. do 6. mjeseca
> S mlijekom-kao mliječna kašica od 6. mjeseca
> Sa zamjenskim mlijekom-kao mliječna kašica od 4. mjeseca!!!

----------


## ninet

Da ali se ne vidi sta pise pozadi..... 8)

----------


## magriz

> vidjela sam, tamo se ne vidi ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  yvet prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


to piše sa strane/ili odostraga, pod uputama za pripremu. ali to piše na svim nemliječnim instant kašicama. nažalost, niti na jednoj (bilo kojeg proizvođača) ne piše da se može pripremati sa izdojenim mlijekom

----------


## ninet

Draga magriz,

Ovdje nije problem u vrsti mlijeka, nego preporuci da se moze davati od cetvrtog mjeseca, a i ptice na grani znaju da je iskljucivo dojenje 6 mj....

Jos mi je gore to licemjerno stavljanje sestice na front, a onda kad se udubis....cetvorka....

----------


## Irchi

Idem sad pokušati staviti slike pa da stvarno zatvorimo ovaj topic jer mi niti nije bila namjera pisati o proizvodima čiji proizvođač krši kod. Molim one koje se bolje kuže od mene kad pogledaju slikice da napišu što krši kod i na koji način pa da ne napravim istu grešku drugi put.

----------


## anchie76

Evo da se svi upoznamo malo vise s krsenjem koda:


1. Zabranjeno je reklamiranje nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. 
2. Zabranjeno je davati besplatne uzorke nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. 
3. Zabranjena je promidba nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko u zdravstvenim ustanovama, ukljucujuci dijeljenje besplatnih ili jeftinih uzoraka. 
4. Zabranjeno je savjetovanje majki od strane predstavnika proizvodaca nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. 
5. Zabranjeno je poklanjanje uzoraka zdravstvenim djelatnicima. 
6. Zabranjene su slike koje idealiziraju umjetnu prehranu, ukljucujuci slike novorodencadi na etiketama proizvoda. 
7. Informacije koje se pruzaju zdravstvenim djelatnicima bi morale biti osnovane na znanosti i cinjenicama. 
8. Sve informacije o umjetnoj prehrani, ukljucujuci i etikete, bi trebale objasniti koristi dojenja i sve troskove i opasnosti koje su povezane sa umjetnom prehranom. 
9. Neprimjereni proizvodi kao sto su, na primjer, osladeno kondenzirano mlijeko i cajevi, ne smiju se promicati za bebe. 
10. Svi proizvodi bi trebali biti visoke kvalitete i uzimati u obzir klimatske uvjete i mogucnosti cuvanja u zemlji gdje se koriste. 
11. Potrebno je, kao svjetska zdravstvena preporuka, promicati i podrzavati iskljucivo dojenje prvih sest mjeseci te nastavak dojenja do dvije godine ili vise. 
12. Potrebno je podupirati nadohranu nakon sest mjeseci starosti s time da se treba primjetiti da bilo koja hrana ili pice koja se uvede prije nego sto je nutritivno potrebna moze omesti dojenje. 
13. Dopunska hrana se ne smije promicati na nacin koji bi mogao ici na stetu iskljucivog i neprekidnog dojenja. 
14. Financijska pomoc profesionalnim osobama (u zdravstvu i slicno) od strane proizvodaca hrane za novorodencad moze doci u sukob sa potpunom podrskom dojenja od strane profesionalne osobe. 
15. Proizvodaci i distributeri bi se morali pridrzavati preporuka Pravilnika, cak i ako to nije regulirano zakonom u toj zemlji.

----------


## Irchi

> Za zdrav rast i pravilan razvoj vaše bebe iznimno je važna prehrana. Lino dječja hrana svojim izbalansiranim, visokohranjivim i ukusnim sastojcima namijenjena je tom posebno važnom razdoblju djetetova života. Snažna povezanost majke i djeteta produbljuje se ljubavlju, toplinom i bliskošću kakvu može pružiti samo prirodna prehrana bebe na majčinim grudima. Majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana za dijete, lakoprobavljiva, omogućuje postupan i potpun razvoj probavnog trakta, štiti od infekcija, sprječava razvoj alergijskih bolesti, jača imunitet i bitno utječe na kvalitetan razvoj mozga. Mlijeko majke je nezamjenjivo te preporučujemo da se prvih šest mjeseci beba hrani isključivo prirodnim putem na majčinim grudima. Kad uočite da dijete dobro kontrolira držanje i koordinaciju pokreta glave, može se postaviti u polusjedeći položaj i poseže za hranom koju blagujete za obiteljskog obroka, to je znak da će vaša beba prihvatiti hranu veće gustoće od majčinog mlijeka.
> To presudno razdoblje između četvrtog i šestog mjeseca kada je dijete  spremno prihvaćati hranu drugačijeg okusa, konzistencije, boje i mirisa naziva se dohrana: vrijeme uvođenja polučvrste hrane. Lino dječja hrana zadovoljava nutritivne zahtjeve najnježnijeg uzrasta tako da djetetu osigurava potrebne dodatne vitamine, minerale i hranjive tvari. Djetetu je osobito potrebna pažnja, strpljivost i brižnost da bi pravilno ovladalo tehnikama žvakanja te upoznalo i prihvatilo različite teksture i okuse svijeta hrane. Preporuča se dijete hraniti isključivo žlicom. Kvalitetna prehrana i njega dalekosežno utječu na pravilan rast i razvoj djeteta, zbog čega je dobro konzultirati se s pedijatrom.


Ovo sam prepisala sa zadnje strane na kutiji jer slike nisam mogla staviti tako da tekst bude čitljiv. Meni se čini da su se trudili da ne krše kod, ali čekam nečiju stručniju ocjenu. 
Da li negdje postoji popis proizvođača koji ne krše kod pa da znamo čije proizvode kupovati?

----------


## ms. ivy

> To presudno razdoblje između četvrtog i šestog mjeseca kada je dijete  spremno prihvaćati hranu drugačijeg okusa, konzistencije, boje i mirisa naziva se dohrana: vrijeme uvođenja polučvrste hrane. Lino dječja hrana zadovoljava nutritivne zahtjeve najnježnijeg uzrasta tako da djetetu osigurava potrebne dodatne vitamine, minerale i hranjive tvari.


ubili se od truda   :Razz:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme kak su samo uspjeli  (neznam jel bi   :Laughing:   ili   :Sad:   )

U istom tekstu ova recenica:




> Mlijeko majke je nezamjenjivo te preporučujemo da se *prvih šest mjeseci beba hrani isključivo prirodnim putem na majčinim grudima*.



I ova:




> *To presudno razdoblje između četvrtog i šestog mjeseca* kada je dijete spremno prihvaćati hranu drugačijeg okusa, konzistencije, boje i mirisa naziva se dohrana: vrijeme uvođenja polučvrste hrane


Mislim, ono.. "znamo mi da dijete treba iskljucivo sisati prvih 6 mj, ali mozda ne bi bilo lose da pocnete s dohranom prije"     :Rolling Eyes:  _:smajli lupa glavom od zid od muke:_

----------


## ms. ivy

standardno, kao što svi proizvođači nadomjestaka napišu: majčino mlijeko je /hvalospjev dojenju da ne može dirljiviji/... ALI ako ga nemate dovoljno ili želite kombinirati prehranu, imamo mi nešto baš za vas!   :Nope:

----------


## Irchi

Pa meni to izgleda kao vješto izbjegavanje mogućnosti da ih se optuži za kršenje koda. S tim da je na svakoj strani i prednjoj i zadnjoj veliki broj 6 i piše od navršenih 6 mjeseci života. 
Dakle jesu li ili nisu kršitelji ili su ostali negdje između? :? 

Meni se pri otvaranju topica činilo da je super što netko označava hranu oznakom od 6 mjeseci i što nije dodan rafinirani šećer i nema aditiva i što se radi o hrvatskom proizvođaču, ali sad mi je žao što sam ih tako besplatno izreklamirala, pa dakle zaključujem ovu temu što se mene tiče.

----------


## Maja

> Pa meni to izgleda kao vješto izbjegavanje mogućnosti da ih se optuži za kršenje koda.


I, to je upravo to.

----------


## ninet

> Pa meni to izgleda kao vješto izbjegavanje mogućnosti da ih se optuži za kršenje koda. S tim da je na svakoj strani i prednjoj i zadnjoj veliki broj 6 i piše od navršenih 6 mjeseci života. 
> Dakle jesu li ili nisu kršitelji ili su ostali negdje između? :? 
> 
> Meni se pri otvaranju topica činilo da je super što netko označava hranu oznakom od 6 mjeseci i što nije dodan rafinirani šećer i nema aditiva i što se radi o hrvatskom proizvođaču, ali sad mi je žao što sam ih tako besplatno izreklamirala, pa dakle zaključujem ovu temu što se mene tiče.


Draga,

Nema ti razloga biti zao. Dala si svoj doprinos monitoringu.   :Smile:

----------


## Irchi

Ajde bar neka korist  8)

----------


## stephanie

ALI kad dođete u trgovini do police na kojoj se nalaze ta nova Lina i na kutiju ugledate oznaku 6, velika većina vas ili prosječnih majki neće ni čitati što piše na kutiji, jer ili u kolicima ispred vas ili u marami imate bebicu od npr. 4 mjeseci i tu kutiju nećete gledati još barem 2 mjeseca!!!
Inulin je PREBIOTIK = pogoduje rastu korisnih crijevnih bakterija i tako pomaže jačanju imunološkog sustava, te je stoga dodan u proizvod.

----------


## ninet

> ALI kad dođete u trgovini do police na kojoj se nalaze ta nova Lina i na kutiju ugledate oznaku 6, velika većina vas ili prosječnih majki neće ni čitati što piše na kutiji, jer ili u kolicima ispred vas ili u marami imate bebicu od npr. 4 mjeseci i tu kutiju nećete gledati još barem 2 mjeseca!!!


Aha, dok nam komsinica, sestra, prijateljica...ne kaze: "Ma mozes mu/joj vec davati, pa pise ti pozadi....ja otkako dajem svojoj spava ko bubica cijelu noc i divno napreduje..."

----------


## anchie76

> ALI kad dođete u trgovini do police na kojoj se nalaze ta nova Lina i na kutiju ugledate oznaku 6, velika većina vas ili prosječnih majki neće ni čitati što piše na kutiji, jer ili u kolicima ispred vas ili u marami imate bebicu od npr. 4 mjeseci i tu kutiju nećete gledati još barem 2 mjeseca!!!


Ajmo reci da su takve majke u manjini (evo tu su na forumu   :Grin:  ).  Ali i ovdje mame recimo vecinom citaju uputstva na kasicama, citaju sastav.  A tamo jasno pise da se krene s dohranom izmedju 4 i 6 mj.  Veeeelika vecina majki u Hr razmislja o dohrani s 4 mj - i ako ne razmislja, okolina i med. struka im spominju tu mogucnost.  A jos i lijepo pise na kutiji  :Nope:

----------


## anchie76

Evo dok sam ja poslala svoj post, Ninet je ubola tocno "u sridu" problema!   :Kiss:

----------


## makita

> ALI kad dođete u trgovini do police na kojoj se nalaze ta nova Lina i na kutiju ugledate oznaku 6, velika većina vas ili prosječnih majki neće ni čitati što piše na kutiji, jer ili u kolicima ispred vas ili u marami imate bebicu od npr. 4 mjeseci i tu kutiju nećete gledati još barem 2 mjeseca!!!
> .


Nije baš skroz tako. Jer ako piše od 6. mjeseca, mama će se potruditi da prije tog datuma  ima u kući bar neke od proizvoda sa polica iz dućana, jer da dijete ne bi sa 6 mjeseci bilo gladno jer, jelte, majka je srca kamena, ništa mu ne daje osim svog mlika.
Dakle, dijete puni cca 5 mjeseci, majka daje bebaču razna lina, da sazna koje djetetu paše, kako ne bi bilo gladno...dok gleda odrasle kako jedu i sl...

Evo čisto za ilustraciju još 1 varijanta

----------


## ljiljan@

Kada sam rodila svoje blizance prije 14 godina, meni je bilo 26. Imala sam mlijeka tri mjeseca neprestano za njih dvoje i dojila ih ne štedeći se. Međutim, nakon toga polagano je počelo presušivati. Samnom u bolnici bila je jedna prvorotka od 42 godine i nije joj se pojavila niti kapljica mlijeka. Bila je strahovito nesretna zbog toga i stalno je ponavljala da je njeno dijete zakinuto.
Sada sam ja trudna ponovno sa svojih 40 godina i željno očekujem svoju bebu. Međutim, svjesna sam da ga dojiti mogu sa mlijekom koje ću imati, a ako ga ne bude - stavr je jednostavna - neću ga moći dojiti. I ne namjeravam se prepustiti grizodušju za nešto gdje moje izravne krivnje nema, mada se u potpunosti slažem da su nedojena djeca zakinuta.
*Zato moramo biti svjesni da majke koje nemaju mlijeka, moraju hraniti svoju djecu i imaju i one pravo i na zamjenske proizvode i na informaciju o njima.*
A svaka majka koja ima mlijeka neće sigurno plaćati Podravki ili bilo kojem proizvođaču njegove konzervanse i umjetne dodatke, a svoje mlijeko izdajati i bacati.
Samo bismo u svemu tome trebali malo više tolerancije - jer ako znaš što hoćeš i imaš to čime ostvariti, zar te može zbuniti reklama??? Dojilje zauzmite stav - reklama je namijenjena nekom drugome. I tom drugom je potrebna informacija. I zabune nema...

----------


## ms. ivy

ljiljana, kako misliš da "neće biti mlijeka"? dojenje ne funkcionira po principu "ima-nema" nego po sistemu ponude i potražnje. 

izuzetno je malen broj majki koje ne mogu dojiti, ali je vrlo velik broj onih koje zbog loših savjeta i nedostatka potpore nisu uspjele dojiti svoju djecu.

pročitaj, primjerice, ove tekstove:

Neistine i istine o količini mlijeka

Mit o premalo mlijeka

----------


## ljiljan@

Hvala na tekstovima Ms. Ivy. Spremila sam ih i još ću ih čitati. Posebno je dobar tekst o istini i mitovima o dojenju. I više od svega voljela bih dojiti svoje dijete barem šest mjeseci. Ali, kako već rekoh s mojim blizancima mlijeka je uistinu nestalo s tri mjeseca njihova života. Dojke, koje su u početku bile zaista velike i jako mliječne, nakon tri mjeseca postale su dvije obješene pljoskice  :Crying or Very sad:  , potpuno prazne i suhe...Mene je patronažna upućivala da moram nakon podoja izdojiti mlijeko koje je ostalo u dojci - sada vidim da je to bila pogreška.
Slažem se da mlade mame treba educirati, da ne slušaju prazne priče o dojenju. Meni je nakon rođenja blizanaca muževa teta punila glavu o tome kako djeci trebam davati domaće kravlje mlijeko jer je ono bolje za njih i jer je moje mlijeko preslabo i gladni su. Toliko mi je digla tlak da sam joj odbrusila da je kravlje mlijeko najbolje za tele, a ja sam rodila ljudska bića za koje je najbolje moje mlijeko. Jadna žena - uvrijedila se...
Ali ne smijemo zaboraviti da mali broj žena ipak nema mlijeka. Evo, ova iz mog prethodnog posta medicinska je sestra iz savjetovališta za dojenčad i meni je od prvog trenutka mnogo pomogla savjetima oko dojenja, pa prema tome, to što sama nije mogla dojiti zaista nije plod njena neznanja.

----------


## anchie76

> Kada sam rodila svoje blizance prije 14 godina, meni je bilo 26. Imala sam mlijeka tri mjeseca neprestano za njih dvoje i dojila ih ne štedeći se. Međutim, nakon toga polagano je počelo presušivati.


Zasto mislis da je onda pocelo mlijeko "nestajati"?  Nije nista neobicno da mame prestaju dojiti s 3 mj.  Dijete obicno u tom periodu ima intenzivan skok u razvoju pa da bi si namaknulo vise mlijeka, stalno trazi sisati.  Ali onda ukoliko mama nema podrsku i tocne informacije, onda to cesto zna ovako izgledati:

- ajme stalno trazi sisati, nesto nije u redu
- "gle, dijete ti stalno place i stalno trazi sisati, sigurno je gladan, sigurno ti nestaje mlijeko ili ga vise nemas dosta"
- mamine dojke su zbog uspostavljene ponude i potraznje mekane, pa i to moze djelovati kao da tu "nista nema unutra"
- mama se proba izdojiti.  No izdajanje je tehnika koja se mora savladati, pa puuuuuuno zena ne uspijeva izdojiti nikakve famozne kolicine.  No kad se to pogleda zajedno sa ovim drugim tockama navedenim gore, to onda moze znaciti samo jedno "nema vise mlijeka"
- "ma daj mu adaptirano, gle da je gladan" - i ukoliko se adapt zaista uvede, onda se ISTINSKI krece smanjivati kolicina mlijeka kod mame
- itd, itd, itd.

Istina je da se kolicina mlijeka kod mame moze smanjiti, ali to se jedino moze desiti ako
- dijete dobiva ista drugo osim majcinog mlijeka (voda, caj, adaptirano)
- se ogranicava duzina podoja
- ako se ne prepusta djetetu da sisa kad zeli, nego se gleda na sat
- ako se uvede duda
- ako se izbjegavaju podoji (npr. najcesce se mame trude da dijete ne sisa po noci)
- itd.

Tako da se kolicina mlijeka moze stvarno smanjiti, ALI mlijeko NE MOZE samo od sebe NESTATI. Fizicki je nemoguce!

A to sto su klinci blizanci, isto ne utjece na kolicinu mlijeka.  Blizance se moze dojiti isto toliko koliko i jedno dijete.  Evo mi tu na forumu imamo mamu koja je svoje blizance iskljucivo dojila do 6 mj, i klinci jos sisaju, a imaju preko 2 godine.   :Smile:  






> Samnom u bolnici bila je jedna prvorotka od 42 godine i nije joj se pojavila niti kapljica mlijeka. Bila je strahovito nesretna zbog toga i stalno je ponavljala da je njeno dijete zakinuto.


Mamama obicno zrelo mlijeko nadodje negdje 3, 4 dan.  Postoje zene kojima mlijeko nadodje puno kasnije.  Nekim cak 10 ili 14 dana poslije poroda.  Za to vrijeme mame imaju kolostrum kojeg ima jaaaaaaako malo (u kapljicama), ali je nuzno da ga dijete jede jer upravo TO treba djetetu poslije rodjenja.  Tako da se mnoge mame ubediraju jer misle da ce imati mlijeka cim rode (sto naravno nije slucaj), i jos se ubediraju ak vide da drugim zenama mlijeko strca ili curi a njima ne (nekim zenama NIKAD ne curi mlijeko, sto ne znaci nista.  Znaci samo da im ne curi mlijeko   :Wink:  )





> Sada sam ja trudna ponovno sa svojih 40 godina i željno očekujem svoju bebu. Međutim, svjesna sam da ga dojiti mogu sa mlijekom koje ću imati, a ako ga ne bude - stavr je jednostavna - neću ga moći dojiti.


Stvar je jos jednostavnija   :Smile:    Moci ces dojiti.  Nema niti jednog razloga (fizicke prirode) zasto ti ne bi mogla dojiti.  Mlijecne zlijezde imas, uspjesno si vec dojila 3 mj.  Razloga za ne dojenje od strane tvoga tijela NEMA.

A sad dolazimo do druge stvari - podrska i edukacija.  Nije rijetkost da dojenja zavrsavaju zbog KRIVIH savjeta - to je kod nas nazalost pa skoro svi slucajevi ne dojenja (nema bas puno zena koje jos u trudnoci odluce ne dojiti).  Dojenje je prirodno, ali nazalost mnogi u medicini zbog toga misle da se dojenju ne treba puno posvecivati i uciti o tome.  Evo mi u edukaciji za SOS telefon smo ucili godinu i pol o dojenju da bismo mogli doci na telefon.  I vjeruj mi, postoji milion razloga i kojekakvih prepreka zbog kojih bi jedno dojenje moglo zavrsiti ako se problemi ne rijese na vrijeme.  I ukoliko ta osoba koja ti pomaze, nezna sto bi moglo biti uzrok tvojih problema, i ne pomogne ti da ti taj svoj problem rijesis nego je rjesenje "vi gospodjo nemate mlijeka, uzmite adaptirano", naravno da ce vase dojenje zavrsiti.  A mama ce zivjeti u uvjerenju da "nije imala mlijeka", ili da ju je njeno tijelo iznevjerilo.. A u stvari uopce nije bilo do nje, nego do drugih koji joj nisu znali pomoci pravim savjetom kad je trebalo.





> I ne namjeravam se prepustiti grizodušju za nešto gdje moje izravne krivnje nema, mada se u potpunosti slažem da su nedojena djeca zakinuta.


Tvoje izravne nema.  Krivi je sistem koji ti ne omogucava da jednostavno dodjes do ispravnih informacija.




> *Zato moramo biti svjesni da majke koje nemaju mlijeka...*


*

Sto znaci "majke koje nemaju mlijeka"?  Ako su dojile i 1 dan, 1 tjedan ili 3 mjeseca, znaci da mlijeka IMAJU, a to isto znaci da je onda problem u necem drugom a ne u tome da li ona imaju ili nemaju mlijeka.  Ja sve ove godine sto se bavim dojenjem jos niti jednom nisam upoznala mamu koja nema mlijecne kanalice (to je moguce, ali istinski rijetkost).  Sve ove ostale imaju mlijeka, ali je kao sto rekoh, stvar u necem drugom (nedostatak prave podrske i ispravnih informacija)






			
				moraju hraniti svoju djecu i imaju i one pravo i na zamjenske proizvode i na informaciju o njima.
			
		

*Da trebaju dobiti informaciju, ali od strucne osobe koja se kuzi u to (pedijatar).

No kad smo vec kod toga da je adapt zamjena za dojenje, Svjetska Zdravstvena Organizacija je ovako poredala djecju prehranu (redosljed vaznosti):

1. dojenje
2. izdajanja
3. banka mlijeka
4. adaptirano

Znaci, prvo treba iscrpiti ove prve 3 opcije, pa tek onda br. 4.  Ali to kod nas na zalost nitko ne radi (a banka mlijeka bas i ne postoji.  Mislim da ima samo Rijecko rodiliste).





> Samo bismo u svemu tome trebali malo više tolerancije - jer ako znaš što hoćeš i imaš to čime ostvariti, zar te može zbuniti reklama??? Dojilje zauzmite stav - reklama je namijenjena nekom drugome. I tom drugom je potrebna informacija. I zabune nema...


Jako se varas.  Reklama je upravo namjenjena onim mamama koje su izbezumljene dojenjem, nespavanjem, hormonima koji luduju itd.  Pa te reklame su divne - bebe se sve od reda smjeskaju, spavaju x sati, sretne i zadovoljne.  A gle tvoje dojeno dijete - place, ne spava cijelu noc, svako malo hoce sisati - tu SIGURNO nesto ne stima.  A nitko ti nece reci da je majcino mlijeko puuuuno probavljivije od adaptiranog i da djeca moraju sisati kad god zele itd.  I kad mama dodje u krizu (a sve smo ih imale- tko nije?), ukoliko postoji kutija adapt kod kuce, VRLO JE lako posegnuti za njom... i eto pocetak kraja dojenja.

Jedno je sigurno, nalazis se na ispravnom mjestu ukoliko hoces TOCNE informacije o dojenju, i ukoliko se zelis pripremiti i dojiti jos duze ovaj put.

Budi sigurna da ces dobiti ispravne savjete i puno podrske   :Love:

----------


## jola

> Mamita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> inulin-oligofruktoza=umjetni zaslađivač
> 
> 
>  :? 
> Inulin se vodenom ekstrakcijom dobiva iz cikorije, a oligofruktoza se dobiva iz inulina.
> 
> Svejedno, ne bih to dala djetetu. Čemu kaša od npr. rižinog brašna i 8% boktepitajkakvog voća, kad mogu skuhati integralnu rižu s domaćim voćem, glatko izmiksati i dati djetetu?


Gdje kupiti integralnu rižu? Kako se priprema?   :Mad:

----------


## iki

> pa sa svekrovim jabukama, blago ti se 
> 
> imaju rizine pahuljice ili sama riza u bio ducanima, pa mozes nju... 
> 
> ako svekar ima mrkvicu, mozes i s njom...
> 
> sto manje industrijski, to bolje....


Sad sam tek vidla odgovor,tuka ja.
Kako sama riža? Jel to ona varijanta da se riža jako raskuha pa zmiksa? Ako da,jel bolje integralna ili koja?  
Sorry na 100 pitanja al izgubila sam se već na početku dohrane   :Sad:  , bila sam odlučila počet rižom i povrće,pa sad uletila jabuka....
Ja skrenula s teme....Sorry svima

----------


## Mamita

da se ubijem ne znam sad gdje sam to pročitala da se oligofruktoza koristi kao umjetni zaslađivač

no what ever  :Grin:

----------

